# mk.5 GTI w/m tap?



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

i have the forge Diverter valve can w/m be tapped in where the vacuum tap is for the Diverter valve safely?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: mk.5 GTI w/m tap? (vwguy13)*

I see no one has replied to your question, perhaps more info is needed; please elaborate a bit on your intended installation, and maybe even post up a photo or two to help us better understand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: mk.5 GTI w/m tap? (BLSport)*

Most people spray in Throttle body, Eurojet makes a TB pipe that has tap already. This way your not using the stock plastic TB.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: mk.5 GTI w/m tap? (vwguy13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_please elaborate a bit on your intended installation, and maybe even post up a photo or two to help us better understand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What Brian said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

